# Freecom hard drive



## Sarge 1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been supplied a Freecom XXS hard drive by a customer to do back ups of their work. The hard drive will not mount on my Mac, just sits there beeping, but does mount on my PC. I believe that it was first used by my client on one of their PC's to check that it was OK. I am running Mac OS X 10.5.6. I am a good designer but a bit of a dead loss when it comes to how Mac's work. Any body have any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you open DIsk Utility, does it appear int he sidebar on the left?


----------



## Sarge 1 (Nov 21, 2010)

'fraid not. Just sits there beeping. Thanks for reply


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Beeping? THe hard drive? If so, is it regular beeping, or some kind of pattern? If there is a pattern, it could be trying to tell you something. Also, if you plug it in a Windows PC, does it come up?


----------



## Sarge 1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Beeping is regular. Suppose it might not be the hard drive that is beeping but beeping starts when drive is connected. Works fine on my Windows PC! Think I am going to get some LaCie drives as they always work fine.


----------

